# Goldenway Goldens in Malboro, New Jersey (NJ)



## Petlover948 (Oct 20, 2016)

Attached is details of the lineages of 2 of the girls as I have seen them so far. The more recent generations seem to have all of the testing, but not as much the more you go back


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Could you post the registered names? 
It's easier for me to look on OFA and K9data. 
I know the name, there is more than one Goldenway, one in Nashville in particular I would avoid but I am not sure which this one you're looking at is until I look at the dogs. 
thanks!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Our Sadie (Gabby Pedigree: Goldenway's Don't Say A Word x Shiloh Pedigree: BISS GCH Am/Can/UKC. CH Goldenway's Caramel Chew-Chew SDHF) is from Goldenway in NJ (Marlboro area). I tried to do as much research as I could, but I am a novice when it comes to the golden breeding world, so take what I say with a grain of salt. I was looking for a dog that would be a good candidate for pet therapy in the future. The breeder was very easy to work with and responsive to a lot of my questions. She said she breeds with temperament as a major goal and looked for dogs that had a good balance of being affectionate, but not overly pushy. My one initial concern was that it seemed to be a larger operation (5-6 litters/year), but found out that she uses partners so that each litter is in an individual home setting. We were very happy with our visit to see the pups at about 5 weeks. The only other minor concern was that this litter went home two days shy of 7 weeks old. At around 9 weeks, an older woman came up to us at an ice cream shop and had to explain that she had bred and shown goldens for most of her life and could not get over what a great puppy we had. She seemed to think we really "hit the jackpot" with her - especially from a temperament standpoint. She's 4&1/2 months now and is super smart and sweet. Nicely motivated to train, but can turn it off and relax too. Typical puppy challenges, but she seems very sure of herself in all situations. Feel free to send me a message if you have any other questions. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I enjoyed working with Goldenway, and they seem very devoted to producing wonderful goldens with due diligence and alot of investment in what they do and knowledge too. Shiloh is a beautiful veteran.


----------



## Petlover948 (Oct 20, 2016)

Prism, I greatly appreciate that you would want to check. The only thing is (as you can see below) they have a lot of dogs and I don't know who they will be breeding for the next litter. I don't want to take your time going through all of these. 

I was a little concerned by the sheer number; it was nice to have it confirmed that they had partners and they were raised in the home. 


*http://www.goldenwaygoldens.com

/MALES/
GCH CAN CH UKC CH MBISS GOLDENWAY'S CARAMEL CHEW CHEW SDHF

From GCH CAN CH PENNYLANE YANKEE RENEGADE X GOLDENWAY'S JOY TO THE WORLD

CH YUKON'S LITTLE DREAMER

From GCH CAN CH BISS YUKON'S TURN THE PAGE X GOLDWORKS LIFE'S MY OYSTER

CH PENNYLANE GOLDENWAY'S MCDREAMY

From GCH CAN CH UKC CH MBISS GOLDENWAY'S CARAMEL CHEW CHEW SDHF X CH YANKEE FIELD OF DREAMS


CH GOLDENWAY'S MELLOW YELLOW

From MACALLEN OF FOXRIDGE X GOLDENWAY'S SANDY BEACHES

PENNYLANE YANKEE SPARE NO XPENSE TO GOLDENWAY
From CH PEBWIN XPDNC X CH PENNYLANE YANKEE FIELD OF DREAMS


GOLDENWAY'S WHERE'S THE BEEF
From GCH CAN CH PENNYLANE YANKEE RENEGADE X GOLDENWAY'S LITTLE BIT O SPICE

/FEMALES/

Goldenway's Bunny Blue

From MacCallen of Foxridge X Goldenway's Sandy Beaches


Goldenway's Don't Hate me Cause I'm Beautiful

From GCH CAN CH U CH Goldenway's Caramel Chew Chew X Goldenway's After The Storm



Goldenway's Dream A Little Dream Of Me

From CH Thornlea's O'Henry X Goldenway's Bunnie Blue


Goldenway's Love Song Ellie

From GCH Pennylane Yankee Renegade X Goldenway's After The Storm


Goldenway's Little Wonder

Pennylane Yankee Spare No Xpense To Goldenway X

From Goldenway's Don't Hate Me Cause I'm Beautiful

Goldenway's Don't Say A Word

Pennylane Yankee Spare No Expense To Goldenway X

From Goldenway's You Got Some Splannin To Do


Goldenway's After The Storm

From UCH Goldenway's Fire In The Sky X DrewWoodsGoldenway's Foxy Roxy



Goldenway's One Love

From Ch Pennylane Goldenway's McDreamy X Goldenway's Mocha Latte


Goldenway's Heart Of Gold

From Goldenway's Where's The Beef X DrewWood Goldenway's Foxy Roxy


Goldenway's Hocus Pocus

From BISS GCH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold X Pennylane Goldenway's Out Of The Blue


Pennylane Goldenway's Out Of The Blue

From Ch My Buddy's Boppity Bop Blue Moon X Ch Pennylane Yankee Field Of Dreams


Goldenway's Red Over Heels

From Goldenway's Where's The Beef X Goldenway's My Blue Heaven


Goldenway's Moon Over Miami

From Ch Gemini's Chance To Xcel X DrewWood Goldenway's Foxy Roxy


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

smp said:


> Our Sadie (Gabby Pedigree: Goldenway's Don't Say A Word x Shiloh Pedigree: BISS GCH Am/Can/UKC. CH Goldenway's Caramel Chew-Chew SDHF) is from Goldenway in NJ (Marlboro area). I tried to do as much research as I could, but I am a novice when it comes to the golden breeding world, so take what I say with a grain of salt. I was looking for a dog that would be a good candidate for pet therapy in the future. The breeder was very easy to work with and responsive to a lot of my questions. She said she breeds with temperament as a major goal and looked for dogs that had a good balance of being affectionate, but not overly pushy. My one initial concern was that it seemed to be a larger operation (5-6 litters/year), but found out that she uses partners so that each litter is in an individual home setting. We were very happy with our visit to see the pups at about 5 weeks. The only other minor concern was that this litter went home two days shy of 7 weeks old. At around 9 weeks, an older woman came up to us at an ice cream shop and had to explain that she had bred and shown goldens for most of her life and could not get over what a great puppy we had. She seemed to think we really "hit the jackpot" with her - especially from a temperament standpoint. She's 4&1/2 months now and is super smart and sweet. Nicely motivated to train, but can turn it off and relax too. Typical puppy challenges, but she seems very sure of herself in all situations. Feel free to send me a message if you have any other questions. Good luck!




Loved your post. Goldenways doggies are beautiful !!how is Sadie doing these days? Still trying to keep away from the gold rush thing, going to check their site more thoroughly as we are looking actively now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Zeke1 said:


> Loved your post. Goldenways doggies are beautiful !!how is Sadie doing these days? Still trying to keep away from the gold rush thing, going to check their site more thoroughly as we are looking actively now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's doing well. Typical puppy challenges. Smart and on the slightly higher engery/reactivity side, but not too bad.


----------



## LGR (Mar 12, 2021)

Petlover948 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Goldenway Goldens or know their reputation? Are they good reputable breeders?


NO!! STAY AWAY. I know 7 goldens from this women, 1 double hip, 2 from a mom who had seizures after giving birth & never told owners of puppies, 2 died by age 6, 2 had a mom that she over breed and she died at age 8. Those are only the dogs I know. 7 out of 7 with issues.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

LGR said:


> NO!! STAY AWAY. I know 7 goldens from this women, 1 double hip, 2 from a mom who had seizures after giving birth & never told owners of puppies, 2 died by age 6, 2 had a mom that she over breed and she died at age 8. Those are only the dogs I know. 7 out of 7 with issues.


Apparently there is more than one kennel using the name Goldenway. Where is the one who had the issues you mentioned located?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Goldenway (Leslie Lesser) About Us — Goldenway Goldens
This one is okay

This one not so much:
Goldenway (Mary Ann Poindexter) https://goldenwaykennel.com/


----------

